# Bunny support group....For those who have been "invaded"



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everybunny, Fraggles here....

I have been seeing a lot of talk about invasions on the homes of other buns. Q-tips mommy is talking about falling in love with a new (and possibly softer) bun. I saw a bun who was being threatened with a ham! Ham's are terrible fuzzies who will stuff there cheeks with all the treats and veggies so there is nothing left for a bun...
Rueben lives with terrible kitties and he is to fatz to hump them into submission....(Sorry Rueben).....Even I have been forced to live with that terrible Muppet.
So this thread is for all those bun's who were invaded or being threatened with invasion...

Do you wanna talk about it? Share your concerns? Vent? You can talk here, counselor Fraggles is listening....


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

we has two hams and mommy's garage has two cats, an opossum and a raccoon living in it now and they eated LOTS of food... but they eated cat food, so we don't care 'bout dat.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 11, 2012)

Mommy's gonna volunteer at a place with other bunnies. What if she meets someone??? What if they want to sit on her lap??


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 11, 2012)

Houdini here, iz bads enough dat I hads to share my house wif dat fuzz butt Gary, but nows we haz to bof deal wif Panda! Sometimes I jus haz to hide froms dem awl.





Gary also tries to hide, buts hims is nawt as good ats it.





Jus wook at dat Panda! Hims thinks dis is hims house! It makes me furrious!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 11, 2012)

You see! Ham's, other bun's even a opossum???? What the heck is a opossum? Yes Q your mommy could meet somebunny new...Have you chinned her lap? Houdini your to big for the basket but I understand the need to hide


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 11, 2012)

Monty the Giant here...I have heard murmurs of there being a kat in the baffroom, but I haven't seen it. I don't think it's a threat tho, because mommy seems very angry at that creature and tells it to shuddup (she tells me that too when I am digging for treasures when she is flopped) and tells it it is very bad. Apparently it doesn't have nice poo-box skills like me  I miss when I used to be allowed to hop thru the couch room into the baffroom to sniff around and hop laps around the potty to make mommy laugh. The floor is a little less slippy in there. But I still get hops in the kitchen, and lots of "UP" salads (ugh why does she make me work so hard for noms, what am I, entertainment?), and head rubs. I hope that "kat" thing doesn't start being good, because I like all the good attentions


----------



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, my mommy has two goggies, and they're so scary.  But mom protects me from them, whenever they come into the room she says "No, you know you're not supposed to be in here" and they leave. They listen to mommy real good. I don't listen to mommy. I don't have to. I'm too cute.  She also has "rats," whatever those are, but they live at daddy's house because mommy can't breathe if she's around them for too long. Mommy talks about a "kat" all the time but I've never seen one before.

Mommy keeps talking about getting me a "husbun" but she always changes her mind. She says she thinks I'm too much of a diva and I wouldn't share her. Well, of course I wouldn't, I don't like to share my stuffs! And I'm not a diva, I'm just better than everyone else. Geez, mom, get your facts straight.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 12, 2012)

Shocking how many bun's are being invaded.... Revolt anyone?


----------



## Anaira (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, you have not yet heard the worst, Fraggles. I have been reinvaded, AGAIN. This time, it's a dog. Or, they call it a dog. It's smaller than me, so I'm not convinced, myself. But here is the worst bit. They named her Ruby! But...that's my for-short name! I spell it with an 'e' to make it look more masculine, but it's pronounced the same! 

Mum keeps arguing about it, but they insisted.  She barks at everything and everyone, and gets carried everywhere like a rat. She won't ever stay on her own, she always follows humans around, so I haven't yet tamed her. But one day...


And I am not too fat to hump! I just have more class than that. :nope:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 12, 2012)

Horrible! Not only give this "dog" your home but your name as well? That is just sick....On the other subject Reuben...When was the last time you attempted to hump something??? Its OK that you....extra snuggley.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I has to deal with a gweat big ugggly tat. He is mean and sooo fat. He jumps over the gate to my bedroom all da time and scares me. I knows I is a big guy, but dis uggly guy is 16 pounds of sheeer terror. Mom tells him to get out right now and puts him back in Brendans room. He is allowed to roam the upstairs and back rooms until I goes upstairs at night. Den he has to stay in his bedroom and not bother me.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor Derby! I don likes one ob our cats, but she iz at weast easy to scare away. De over is so much fun to pway wif dat we chases each over since Becky cants chase too much. She is getten better at it though and joins in somes.

Luckiwy de over aminals in de howse are fine and stay in dere cages. I dont mind sharing a bite of noms since de reawy small and dont eats much.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 12, 2012)

My mommy has 2 cats and a dog. I dont like that dog at all. Mommy let us meet one time and that thing put its paw on my head and pushed me down to the floor. I got so mad I went running and thumping and mommy couldnt find me for a long time. I wish she would get rid of it! But she says i dont have to meet the dog anymore. I dont mind the cats, they dont bother me.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 12, 2012)

All of you poor buns....Derby that cat sounds terrible  Gracie has a dog that puts its paws on her for no reasons....We should kick these things out!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 12, 2012)

dat tat is not allowed outside in case he gets himself lost. Hmmmm maybe I cans accidentally leaves a door opens for him


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 12, 2012)

Or lure the kitty out with a tasty treat.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 12, 2012)

We has a meow too, but hes nice. He was here 'fore me so hes ma "big brudder". Hes 6yrs old an he sleeps LOTS. He used to try beatin me til mommy told him he hadda be nice to da bun. He dusnt like it but he listens to her cause she gibs him nomies.


----------



## Anaira (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, that thing ventured into my room. She thought she owned the entire house, because the ginormous dog and the pitbull/staffy cross both back away from her yaps. Ha, I sent her out again in a hurry!


----------



## kmaben (Oct 13, 2012)

Shya here. I share a house with all kinds of things. Luckily they know who is boss. I'm thinking about a class to teach everyone my chuck norris kick and upper cut. It works on everything here, humans included. The cat however has claws. He got me in the good eye and I was not a happy camper. Revenge is so sweet though. That guy wont even see it coming. Where to hide the body though........


----------



## littl3red (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's an update, guys:

Mommy says she's taking me to meet another bun.

ANOTHER BUN? Oh gosh, what do I do? Am I gonna have to share my mommy? I better show her who's boss!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 13, 2012)

Another bun! Your going to have to share EVERYTHING Teddy.... Totally awful.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh no... I don't take well to sharing. One time the fuzzy dog tried to take my chewing block and I tried to beat him up for it. Mom made me stop, but I think he deserved it.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 13, 2012)

is not so bad having other bunn. you can use it as a pillow and tell it what to do and teach it tricks and makes it groom you whenevr you want! ~Nala


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ranger here: we share life with the oddest creatures! There's a bullmastiff, (but he's not allowed anywhere near us) and little yappy white dog who gives us kisses, and Pepper (my daughter) loves to chase him around because he gets scared of her!  Then, we have my two daughters, Taz and Pepper, my first bunny-wife (Quinny, RIP)'s sister, Cocoa, and a pretty agouti girl named Pockets. Next spring, Pockets will be my new wife!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shya: Uh oh! That doesn't sound good!  Could you teach us your chuck norris kick?


----------



## mthomas (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to share my home with 2 ferrets they smell PU. They jump all over the furniture and sometimes when my kid comes to bed, he's smelly too.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 13, 2012)

Smelly??? Wow how do you cope with such creatures?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dere are two goggies here. One was barking at me and it was really scary! But my mommies always put dis ting called a "bebe gate" up when my mommies take me out of my cage so that de goggies can't get me!

De one dat was barking though stares at me.. It's so scary!


----------



## Missy (Oct 13, 2012)

Cadbury here, Weez invaded wif tats here too!! Our hoomuns haf two of dem. One is a big fat grey one dey call Sir Winston. He talks funny goin Mow mow mow alls de times. He also is always cross. But wez don't mind him too much, he don't bover us, and sleeps alot. Da other one, he is strange, my hoomun says he is inbred, what ever dat is. He tries to jump from things and misses and falls off things and attacks the floor wif nothing there...strange tat. He is Orange and his name is Bumblebee. He don't look like no bee if you ask me. He is terrified I me and Baloo.. hehehe. Baloo ignores him when we are inside, but not me. I like to chase him en git him. When he sees me, he jumps way up in the air and runs away. Then I chase him ... Momma says Iz an evil bun bun :devil


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 18, 2012)

I got to hop to da baffroom the otter day, and it was open! No sign of another aminal anywhere, so I think i'm de only one again! Whole place smelled like dat bottle of "N-zime"? stuff that mommy tells me not to nom on. It has piktur of me on it though! Now if only I could get dem to let me hops around whole place all de time. They say I can't becuz there are nommy cords all ober the place, but I say that's haff the fun!


----------

